# Betta died, how to disinfect tank?



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

My betta died of Dropsy this morning after a long time battle with it.

I want to change one of my Bettas in a 10g to the tank to the 5g where my Betta who died was in. What would be the best way to disinfect the tank? I am throwing away all the gravel and plants that were in the tank with the betta who had dropsy. I just want to clean the tank.


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say vinegar is the best way to disinfect the tank. It doesn't leave a residue and rinses clean.
Just don't use too much and dilute it with water. Use really hot water and scrub the tank with a scrubbing brush. Make sure you rinse it really well, like 5 times. 

Every time I buy a used tank I clean it this way and have never had a problem. It's easiest to clean it in the bathtub lol


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

lol ok thank you.

I was thinking of that but just wanted to make sure it works because I'm afraid if I don't clean it right my other little betta will get infected and I really really don't want that. Dropsy is such an ugly sickness


----------



## DaveC (Apr 4, 2011)

A good strong dose of direct sunlight is a pretty good natural disinfectant. I wouldn't rely on sunlight alone, but the UV in it will help finish off any nasties left after tank cleaning.

I agree with vinegar probably being best. If you use bleach, rinse well with vinegar, then water. The acid in the vinegar will help neutralize the bleach. (I think most bleach has surfactants and other additives that you do not want in your tank though).


----------

